# Canadian S6 prob.



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

NH is starting to do inspections here, via OBD II scanning, so obviously starting with the '96 model year and newer. Unfortunately I have a Canadian '96 model which has OBD I, not OBD II. My car was imported 2 owners ago and I have no paperwork.
So how would I prove that it was legally imported? I may have to do so to get an exemption from the emission testing. Trying to check out my options and get ready in case the state requires proof.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Canadian S6 prob. (Harold)*

Unless, I am mistaken, if so someone correct me, none of the I5 motors came with OBDII. All were OBDI, even the States model, so you should have no problem.
Greg W.


----------



## jgaud (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Canadian S6 prob. (90quattrocoupe)*

IM'd you harold


----------

